# LHD-Freilaufritzel mit 35mm-Gewinde



## Hainichner (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo BMX- bzw. Singlespeed-Freunde,
...LHD-Freilaufritzel mit 35mm-(Links-)Gewinde-
gibt´s das (noch)?
Dank und Gruß
Lutz


----------



## RISE (29. Januar 2011)

Da würde ich an deiner Stelle in den einschlägigen BMX Shops anrufen und nachfragen. Ich kanns dir leider nicht sagen, aber eigentlich kommen seit einigen Jahren 98% aller BMX Naben mit Driver raus oder zumindest mit Steckritzel, so dass die Schraubritzel bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ausgedient haben.

Bei den Shops kannst du, wenn du dich nicht auskennst, mal bei Parano Garange, Bikestation Braunschweig, G&S BMX, People's Store, Alliance BMX oder 360 Sports anrufen, die Leute dort haben ein gutes Knowhow und können dir da sicher besser helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hainichner (16. Oktober 2011)

Ein bissel spät, aber vielen Dank!
Parano war hilfreich.
Lutz


----------

